# Shift pickup



## FloridaBullseye (Jan 4, 2020)

My store is rejecting everyone’s requests to pickup shifts up for give away on kronos. I’ve had 3 people accept my shift for next week I really need it off for an appointment (been trying to get in for weeks). They keep making their requests disappear and my request for someone to cover just disappear and I keep having to resubmit. I’ve requested to pickup someone’s shift and it got rejected and I asked my cocker and she said nobody else got it it’s on her schedule. Why wouldn’t they let us pickup shifts? Better that than me call off


----------



## Planosss enraged (Jan 4, 2020)

Hours are so tight, they rather have you call out. They would prefer it.


----------



## Switch2Six (Jan 4, 2020)

I would recommend going to your leader or the HR TM/HR leader in your store, in-person. When you need something done being proactive in having in-person conversations and getting in somebody's face (respectfully) about it, will always yield better results.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jan 4, 2020)

Talk to hr, tl or etl without delay. Did you do a request for time off?


----------



## FloridaBullseye (Jan 4, 2020)

Yes. It was denied. I’m going to my ETL today


----------



## JAShands (Jan 4, 2020)

Are you trying to give up/pick up shifts in store or on kronos? ASANTS but my store only does the paper swap sheet in store, we do not accept the kronos swaps.

Kronos will post shifts to pick up that aren’t filled according to MyTime. When the schedule populates it will add shifts to cover peaks according to the coverage graph. If HR posts the schedule without deleting those shifts they’ll appear as open shifts for TMs to pick up. We didn’t fill the shift the first time so we aren’t going to the second time. That’s why we only do the paper swap - it’s just easier to keep track of what the shift is and verify the person picking it up is able to.


----------



## FloridaBullseye (Jan 4, 2020)

My store solely relies on Kronos for shift swap/pickup. We have no paper of any sort. They’ve always approved them I just don’t know what they’re deleting everybody’s requests now


----------

